# Back in NE from SD - Update



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

Just an update for all of those who were so helpful last year. I am back in NE, in my own home finally. I finished moving down here in Nov and spent the winter with my daughter. They finally got my house fixed enough so that I could move in, although it STILL isn't finished! They could have built the thing in this much time, but at least I am here. The farm did sell, so while I still have mixed feelings about that, it is done, and once the Bellevue Vets Cemetery opens I will bring Ron back home. I am still unpacking and getting organized but my one major achievement was opening up the root cellar!!! Just for visual I have a full basement and then the root cellar opens off that, go down 4 steps and open the door. We haven't been in there in YEARS!. It is still in good shape and a decent size, which I didn't remember, probably about 10x12 room. Needs some cleaning but I am happy to report there were no zombies living in it  Got some of the garden in but it is still early here. Hope everyone on the site had a good and safe winter.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I hope goes well for you!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

This has been a tough time for you. I know you had some dark days with some tough decisions; however, I'm glad you're back with your family and you'll be able to bring Ron to his final resting place. 

I still have basement / root cellar envy!!!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome! Glad to hear, thanks!


----------

